# Объявления > Всяко-разно > Продам >  Огнетушители ВВК-3 с пожарными рукавами

## Vlad_kik

Огнетушители ВВК-3 заправленные в идеальном состоянии с проверкой до конца апреля 2019 года и рукава(состояние новых) на пожарные краны 20 метровые.Находятся р-н Шампанского переулка.Цена огнетушители-350 грн,рукав-250 грн.

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## PL

Размер гаек на пожарных рукавах?

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап размер гаек стандат

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап огнетушитель-450 грн, рукав-350грн все в состоянии нового

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vit-tar

рукава(состояние новых) на пожарные краны 20 метровые.  ???   250гривень , ще не продали ??

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------


## Vlad_kik

ап

----------

